# $38 McLane front roller



## gregfromohio (Aug 14, 2019)

Going the budget route on a front roller for my McLane. Bought 2 of these Scag striper rollers off of amazon. They are 2.125 inches diameter and 10 inches long. They were about 18 bucks. I looked at using a conveyor roller but I wanted something a little heavier. These are almost 2 lbs each so 4 pounds total. Hope to have it finished by this evening. 
I'll post updates tonight if I get it done. What do you all think?


----------



## gregfromohio (Aug 14, 2019)

This is what I'm using.


----------



## LoCutt (Jul 29, 2019)

Looks good to me.

Are you going to put threaded pipe inside the rollers for an axle?


----------



## gregfromohio (Aug 14, 2019)

Either threaded rod or some round bar if i can find it.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

gregfromohio said:


> Either threaded rod or some round bar if i can find it.


You want a smooth outer surface to serve as a bearing inside those rollers. If you have a Tractor Supply store near you, they frequently have steel rod that could be fabri-cobbled into an axle. Most Home Depot, Rural King, ACE, etc would have something similar. If you check the yellow pages for "Metal Supply", a steel yard may have just what your after for a most excellent price for such a small quantity.


----------



## gregfromohio (Aug 14, 2019)

Finished! Spent $38. I hadthe 5/8" rod and the washers. I'm sure it could be accomplished for under $50.


----------



## AZChemist (Nov 7, 2018)

Be mindful that your front basket won't fit anymore unless you extend the roller out.

At least it didn't on mine. Nice work though!


----------



## gregfromohio (Aug 14, 2019)

Yeah, I dont even have a basket so it's ok with me.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

Nice work. How's it doing for you?


----------



## LoCutt (Jul 29, 2019)

Nice job.

I didn't expect what you did; your concept is way better that what I thought. Does the basket work? I always catch clippings.


----------



## gregfromohio (Aug 14, 2019)

It stripes great! I dont know how a reelrollers roller does, but I wasnt about to put a 170 dollar roller on a $100 mower


----------



## gregfromohio (Aug 14, 2019)

I dont have a basket, so I wasnt concerned about fitment


----------



## seebryango (Feb 21, 2019)

What kind of engine is that?


----------



## gregfromohio (Aug 14, 2019)

seebryango said:


> What kind of engine is that?


It's a harbor freight honda clone from years ago before they developed the Predator brand. I think it's from 2006 -2008. Way better than the 3hp briggs. A lot quieter too!


----------



## gregfromohio (Aug 14, 2019)

seebryango said:


> What kind of engine is that?


It's a harbor freight honda clone from years ago before they developed the Predator brand. I think it's from 2006 -2008. Way better than the 3hp briggs. A lot quieter too!

I orginally had planned to strip down the mower and send it out for sandblasting and powder coat, but I got too excited to modify it and use it. Maybe over the winter. Definitely need to raise the bars 2 or 3 inches.


----------

